# FINISHING NIGHTMARES/AVOIDING & FIXING



## grandpaj

Thanks Jim Ill look into his site .
Should get all cradle done Thurs and then all the owner has to do is stain it. Got to say it looks real nice.


----------



## BlankMan

Is this a paid endorsement? Just kidding. Thanks for the info, that price it very reasonable, I'm going to look into maybe getting the set. Love watching and reading everything and anything I can, I always do pick up something.


----------



## a1Jim

Sound like a good idea Curt, Maybe if Charles gets 100 orders I can get that boy scout knife.LOL


----------



## BlankMan

Jim, LOL


----------



## Ken90712

This is worth it no doubt. He has helped me many times. Super nice guy. When I was having trouble with some dye streaking he worked with me and offered advice w/o trying to sell me anything. I have bought his products and will agian.
Nice review.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the review Jim.


----------



## sandhill

It kills me to live so close to New Market and not be able to take the class he offered. I have the 10 CD set A - Z and love it.


----------



## dshort824

I ordered last night. I also watched his video on blotching. Very informative!!! Jim you got another order for that knife!!!!


----------



## rawdawgs50

Sandhill…he is offering finishing classes multiple times a year in case you did not know.

I took the class this past fall, made the trip from Florida. Better than I imagined and got to pick his brain on a myriad of things unrelated to just finishing when stuff was drying.

Charles was an excellent teacher so I plan on taking another class from him in the future.

-Jason


----------



## Richforever

I'm acquiring Charles' DVD's and learning a lot! He's one of the best teachers ever.


----------



## vman154

t think i will look in to a set i wold like to learn more


----------



## ssnvet

Reading it little by little and am enjoying it a lot…

there's a lot to take in.


----------

